# Shed felt, sealing to brick.



## Velochris (23 Jun 2021)

The pictures show how my garage has a wood shed extension. I moved in 18 months ago and the shed part has not leaked. However, it is not in the best condition and is best replaced.

I am going to use good quality thick felt (about £40 a roll).

My question is how to seal the felt to the brick. It appears to have been done with some form of Black Jack or similar. There is a wood rail running above the shed roof for the felt to run against.

I have not installed lead flashing before. I do have experience of grinding out and repointing, but think the old lintel may make lead flashing a bit complicated for me.

I was thinking of Bostik Flashband or similar, but many people say it is only a temporary measure.

Anybidy got a similar structure?


----------



## Teamfixed (23 Jun 2021)

Or think about increasing the overhang from the roof above the felt/brick joint to make it less critical.
To flash it I would use a good wide piece of felt and stick it to the brick with bitumen felt adhesive.
Or belt and braces...cut a piece of felt to cover the whole 'triangle' of brick so it runs under the roof overhang and up the vertical line of that pipe and let it drape onto the felt roof by about 6inches. Again, stick it on with bitumen adhesive.


----------



## shep (23 Jun 2021)

If it was lead flashing then disc cut along the wall about 4" above shed roof and slip flashing into slot, mortar up the gap and job done. I guess you could do it with the felt but it won't last as long as lead.


----------



## jowwy (23 Jun 2021)

or you could flash it with lead tape.......its pretty sticky stuff


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Everbuild-EVBFLAS075-Black-Jack-Flashing/dp/B00133ZGW0/ref=asc_df_B00133ZGW0/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=256190982391&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=10957609275951800289&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1007432&hvtargid=pla-450704161604&psc=1&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Sterlo (23 Jun 2021)

The company I work for sell the Bostik flashband, it has an expected lifespan of 10 years, so probably similar to the roofing felt


----------



## neil_merseyside (23 Jun 2021)

Cut the existing felt 4" or so from wall (if it will) and leave that bit to go over the new felt?


----------



## Velochris (23 Jun 2021)

Thanks all for the input. The existing felt needs to be completely replaced.

The suggestions have given me a few ideas and options.


----------

